# CUTTING DIET



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im just coming to the end of my blast, and will now be cruising on 0.5ml test 400 ew. I didnt get as much from my blast as I could of.. due to not increasing my carbs/cals (lesson now learnt)

I want to try and cut on my cruise, bring my bf down...and see my abbs that I havent seen for a long time!!!

My intake on blast was;

PROTEIN 300

CARBS 400

FATS 85

CALS 4000

My question, at what rate can I reduce my carbs/cals with out losing muscle at the same time as losing bf


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

??


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I reckon you should just get more ceiling work m8 and keep the calories the same


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

switch said:


> I reckon you should just get more ceiling work m8 and keep the calories the same


Ive been waiting ages for a reply.... and u pop in with your humour!! nice 1 lol


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been waiting ages for a reply.... and u pop in with your humour!! nice 1 lol


I was being serious m8, I honestly don't know how you guys plaster for 8 hours at a time, my arm aches after using an old margarine tub of Polyfiller !


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> My question, at what rate can I reduce my carbs/cals with out losing muscle at the same time as losing bf


You'll be assisted, so I wouldn't worry about any muscle loss.

In terms of settting up your cutting diet, check my sticky at the top of the section. I suspect you'll be able to get away with more calories than most on a cutting diet if you're labouring for 8hrs per day though.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd just knock the carbs down the 300g then wait for weight to stabalise then knock 50g off and repeat


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> My question, at what rate can I reduce my carbs/cals with out losing muscle at the same time as losing bf


1lb a week is the max you would want to lose without losing muscle, keeping protein intake high.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

biggzz said:


> 1lb a week is the max you would want to lose without losing muscle


Complete rubbish.


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

bayman said:


> Complete rubbish.


working for me!!

http://www.thefactsaboutfitness.com/news/exerpro.htm


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Good for you.

Doesn't mean you cannot effectively drop more than 1lb per week without sacrificing muscle, especially whilst on AAS. It's sensible to go slower on fat loss, as slow drops tend to prevent rebound, but that's not to say they're any better than all out approaches where you drop weight and fat quick. It's all about how you transition back to normal eating.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

W4nking with my left hand works for me, does that mean u should do it?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> W4nking with my left hand works for me, does that mean u should do it?


The Stranger? Of course, everyone should do this.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> W4nking with my left hand works for me, does that mean u should do it?


mmmm feels like a different woman.......

.....that's my left hand not yours....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally I'm a believer in slow gradual fatloss, but there's no reason why it can't be done more quickly whilst still maintaining LBM it's just harder work. My partner had to stop training for almost a year due to three big surgical procedures, and in that time the lack of activity combined with the drugs she was on and some comfort eating contributed to a gain of about thirty lbs she wanted to shift... took her three months (roughly 2.5lbs per week lost) and came out of it with pretty much exactly the same amount of LBM as when she started.

Am also a believer that slow gradual changes from calorie deficits to excess or vice versa are very important, at least in the initial stages... as bayman says, the transition from one diet to another (especially if macros change suddenly as well as calories) is the point at which is most crucial to get right to avoid excessive muscle loss if switching to a cut, or avoiding a few weeks of piling on the fat if switching from a cut to a bulk or lean bulk. Hormones and various enzymes take time to catch up to changes in overall calorie balance and shifts in macros, especially with a short sharp shock kind of change. Going gradual, at least initially, helps prevent undesireable effects associated with this (slow reintroduction of calories and carbs after a keto diet a prime example of how to avoid the fat gain rebound people erroneously blame on the carbs not the short sharp change in diet and the bodys inability to catch up immediately).

My personal approach (after tryign a million things this and finding what works best for me) when first going below maintenence kcals, is no more than a 100kcal drop for the first week from food, but adding in some extra cardio (multiple sessions of moderate-light cardio better than a few intesne sessions IMO, but entirely your choice) to lop off another couple of hundred kcals is the way to go initially to maintain as much lean mass as possible.

Macros I don't really change much, dropping carbs, fats and protein in fairly equal measure so long as protein intake doesn't drop below 1g per lb... the only thing I make sure to do is to drop or reduce the high energy/low nutrition foods before anything else.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Im just coming to the end of my blast, and will now be cruising on 0.5ml test 400 ew. I didnt get as much from my blast as I could of.. due to not increasing my carbs/cals (lesson now learnt)
> 
> I want to try and cut on my cruise, bring my bf down...and see my abbs that I havent seen for a long time!!!
> 
> ...


How do yuo get 4,000 cals from 300g protein 400gram carbs and 85gram of fats?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> How do yuo get 4,000 cals from 300g protein 400gram carbs and 85gram of fats?


*does quick maths in head* - yeah you are right, that's more like 3500 kcals. Perhaps the other 500 kcals were from 9 units of alcohol a day?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

switch said:


> I was being serious m8, I honestly don't know how you guys plaster for 8 hours at a time, my arm aches after using an old margarine tub of Polyfiller !


my main job is sat in an office all day... plastering a side line which I do at the weekends mate... so i think I still need to adjust the diet lol

As it goes though plastering cielings is very hard work...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> How do yuo get 4,000 cals from 300g protein 400gram carbs and 85gram of fats?


Yes soz, my error

I think I'm going to take Rack's advice and see how it goes


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes soz, my error
> 
> I think I'm going to take Rack's advice and see how it goes


Did you ever try carb cycling mate? I reckon it would suit you well. Always works for me and it's my back up plan when needed. Gimme a shout if you want a sample one PM'in

PS, Can't reply to your visitor message for some reason but massive thanks, just over 17st at the min and growing nicely.


----------

